# New arrival



## Elena (Aug 10, 2007)

Paph Hsinying Franz (roths 'In Charm' x Stoned Susan 'In Charm') arrived this morning. I emailed a nursery asking what EYOF Paphs they had in stock and this was one of them but the clonal names are making me wonder ....

Anyway,







As you can see it's big plant with a previously bloomed growth, a second growth that looks blooming size to me and a smaller growth. I'm hoping I'm not too deluded to keep my fingers crossed for a spike in the next few months. Just need to find some space for it.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 10, 2007)

It should be a beauty, whenever it blooms!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice big plant!!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2007)

HaHa! That is a seedling 5 years from blooming :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 11, 2007)

remember Roths need several years maturity on a growth to bloom.


----------



## Elena (Aug 11, 2007)

NYEric said:


> HaHa! That is a seedling 5 years from blooming :evil:



:rollhappy:

It bloomed before so there  oke:

Thanks guys!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 11, 2007)

There's no arguement that it has bloomed before, but it still takes several years for each growth to mature. Do you know how old that new growth is?
I think 5 years is a bit too much, but I'd have to go with at least 2 years before it blooms.
For your sake I hope you can  & it's sooner!


----------



## benilaca (Sep 12, 2007)

most looked like a fat-dark Susan Booth or a stubby Lady Isabel. 3 > 4 flrs first bloom. petal ~ 1.5cm X 12cm; won't be anywhere near P.E.Y.'s length [or shape].
keep on dryer side, increase tempt to high 70s/ low 80s > next leaf should be sheath [3 > 6 months]. daily, 2 > 4 hours direct cool-morning sun = spike w/in 6 months.


----------

